# Updated pics of 68 restore



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Happy Easter to all. I have some updated pics of my rare 68 restoration. The body is back on the frame. The dash is in with new bezel, gauges cleaned up to like new. Next is front fenders. If anyone has a lead on fenders for a 68 h.o. Car hit me up. I included the before pic also. Will update again soon.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

*More pics*

I'm have trouble posting more than 1 pic at a time so here are more


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Original pic


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

More pics


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks to be coming along nicely. Are you doing all the work yourself?


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

No . Getting help on the metal work


----------

